# Anchor weight for the ausable



## Nate Breiding35 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm wanna float the au sable this weekend and was wondering how many pounds my chain anchor should weigh in have a 11ft drift boat


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd guess mine weighs 20-30 lbs. Depends on the flow


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

For my 12' drift boat I had a #25 anchor, seemed to hold the boat real well. With my 15' skiff I have a #40 that works real well.

If you don't mind telling, where do you plan on fishing this weekend? The lower for steel or upriver for trout? I think I plan on hitting upriver to chuck some streamers. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nate Breiding35 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys were thinking about floating from the dam down to the whirlpool


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Nate Breiding35 said:


> Thanks guys were thinking about floating from the dam down to the whirlpool


Throw in bag of salt! River was in great shape today but landings are very icy.


----------



## Nate Breiding35 (Feb 8, 2014)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Throw in bag of salt! River was in great shape today but landings are very icy.


OK will do thanks


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> For my 12' drift boat I had a #25 anchor, seemed to hold the boat real well. With my 15' skiff I have a #40 that works real well.



You guys upgraded from the 12 footer already?? What did you get?


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jekart said:


> You guys upgraded from the 12 footer already?? What did you get?


Ya, ordered a new Stealthcraft skiff last year, got delivery of it a couple weeks ago. The 12 footer was awesome for skinny water, but ultimately I needed more storage and wanted to fish / float with 3 guys.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> Ya, ordered a new Stealthcraft skiff last year, got delivery of it a couple weeks ago. The 12 footer was awesome for skinny water, but ultimately I needed more storage and wanted to fish / float with 3 guys.


Nice!!!! That is exactly what I got!!! I absolutely love mine!!! Good luck this weekend, I'm headed up in the morning, I'll keep an eye out for a shiny new rig


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Jekart said:


> Nice!!!! That is exactly what I got!!! I absolutely love mine!!! Good luck this weekend, I'm headed up in the morning, I'll keep an eye out for a shiny new rig


Nice good luck to ya. What area you fishing? I'll be below Mio most likely, but my place is on the Rollways section of the river (below Alcona), so you might see my rig driving around there too. I'm torn between chucking streamers for browns or fishing for steel, but figured I'm going to take advantage of the mild winter weather this weekend and strip streamers.


----------

